# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Loss of Sensation", fantasy sci-fi film, Alexandr Andriyevsky, 1935, Soviet Union

## Airicist

"Loss of Sensation" on Wikipedia

"Gibel sensatsii" on IMDb




> Loss of Sensation, alternatively titled Robot of Jim Ripple (Russian: «Гибель сенсации» («Робот Джима Рипль»)) is a 1935 Soviet science fiction sound film directed by Alexandr Andriyevsky.

----------


## Airicist

Гибель сенсации (Робот Джима Рипль) (1935) Полная версия

Published on May 26, 2013




> Ученый-идеалист Джим Рипль создает роботов для облегчения труда рабочих. Роботы оказываются очень эффективны и капиталисты хотят полностью заменить ими рабочих на фабриках. Начинаются забастовки. Для усмирения рабочих капиталисты делают из роботов бесстрастных карателей. Изобретатель пытается препятствовать этому, но погибает. Однако рабочие находят способ перехватить управление роботами.
> 
> Вольная экранизация пьесы Карела Чапека "R. U. 
> 
> Гибель сенсации (Робот Джима Рипль) (1935) Полная версия
> 
> Жанр: Фантастика
> Производство: Киностудия "Межрабпом-фильм"
> Год выпуска: 1935
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Loss Of Sensation (1935)

Published on Nov 10, 2016




> Loss of Sensation, alternatively titled Robot of Jim Ripple, Russian: «Гибель сенсации» («Робот Джима Рипль») is a 1935 Soviet science fiction sound film directed by Alexandr Andriyevsky.
> 
> The film's plot is centered on an engineer Jim Ripple who invents universal robots to help workers, being himself from a workers' family. He theorizes that cheap production will make all goods so cheap that Capitalism will fall. The workers do not share his view and his family considers him a traitor. A key element of his invention is a high-capacity capacitor that powers the robots. The government becomes interested in the invention because the robots can be used as a weapon as well. Ripple is given a top secret factory and funding so that he can produce robots. The robots are not autonomous or intelligent, and controlled either by radio or by sound of different frequency, for which purpose Ripple uses a saxophone. When being drunk he even makes the robots to dance.

----------

